# Phrag. Latin meaning?



## Heather (Mar 26, 2007)

Anyone know what "phrag" means? 

I'm finding it is in other generea...

phragmites

Jon's reef phrags...

What does the "Phrag" prefix mean?


----------



## lienluu (Mar 26, 2007)

Heather said:


> Jon's reef phrags...



Those are "Frags" short for fragments.


----------



## lienluu (Mar 26, 2007)

From Phragweb:

ETYMOLOGY : Phragma = separation/demarcation, which points to the fact that the ovary is trilocular; pedium (or more correctly, pedilon) = slipper or sandal which of course points to the shape of the lip.


----------



## Heather (Mar 26, 2007)

lienluu said:


> Those are "Frags" short for fragments.



ok, well that didn't explain the Phragmites tho....hmmm? 

Edit - you're fast! thanks!


----------



## Jason Fischer (Mar 29, 2007)

lienluu said:


> From Phragweb:
> 
> ETYMOLOGY : Phragma = separation/demarcation, which points to the fact that the ovary is trilocular



This means that the seedpod is seperated by three different chambers. If you were to cut a phrag. seedpod in half and observe the ovary chambers, it would look like a peace symbol. Subliminal message?


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Mar 29, 2007)

Etymology: Phragmites from the Greek phragma = fence, describing its fence-like growth

At least this is what the reed page said....

Jon


----------



## gonewild (Mar 29, 2007)

Jason Fischer said:


> This means that the seedpod is seperated by three different chambers. If you were to cut a phrag. seedpod in half and observe the ovary chambers, it would look like a peace symbol. Subliminal message?



How does that compare to a paph or cyp seedpod if they were cut in half?


----------



## Leo Schordje (Mar 29, 2007)

I believe Paph seed pod is uni-locular - single space or void, no divisions between the 3 lobes. A single ovary chamber.


----------

